# Renaissance Aruba Resort & Casino Owners (HTB)



## ecwinch (Dec 16, 2008)

Just stayed at the Renaissance Aruba Resort/Ocean Suites and really liked the location and resort. Considering trying to buy a resale week, but after doing some research and looking at some posts in the archive, have become a little concerned about how the mixed timeshare/hotel resort operations.

 In particular, I am concerned about the lack of a HOA or board, and how expense mgt and special assessments might work. Understand that there was a special assessment in the past for some roof work, and that they resort moved some owner units to reorganize the resort into hotel vs timeshare floors. 

Can any owners offer some insight to how this resort operates, and their general experience with owning?

Thanks


----------



## gmarine (Dec 17, 2008)

I have owned since 1994. It has generally been good but there has been very little communication between management and owners unless management is doing something that negatively impacts owners. There is no HOA and several years ago owners tried to form one and it got nowhere with complete resistance from the resorts owners.

In the late 90s owners of units on floors 2 and 4 were moved against their will to units on floors 1,3 and 5 and floors 2 and 4 were converted to hotel units. There have been occasional special assessments, nothing crazy but enough to wonder where the reserve fees go.

There are two different sizes of one bedroom units. The larger has maintenance fees of $689 for 2009, a bit higher than the smaller units. 

Trading power is very good using II.

The resort is not owned by Marriott, it is owned by an Aruba company, Meta Corp. It is a Marriott franchisee of the Renaissance brand. It was formerly a Sonesta property and may change again in the future. The location and property are excellant but I dont know whether or not I would reccommend purchasing a unit. It would depend on the week, unit and price.


----------



## ecwinch (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the information. Without a HOA, is there anything to prevent mgt from significantly raising your MF?

Since the timeshare/hotel units are co-mingled, how do they allocate expenses between the two operations. For instance, if the hotel operation started to lose money due to decreased tourism, what would prevent them from shifting more costs to the timeshare units to break-even.

I really liked the resort - especially the private island. The first part of our visit to Aruba was at the Surf Club, and that almost turned me off to Aruba completely. Our time at the Renaissance, put Aruba back on the list of places we would visit in the future.


----------



## iamasillyone (Jan 16, 2009)

*Aruba Renaissance*

I have owned two weeks pre-construction.  Great place, only complaint is the management's relationship with the owners.  Basically.... there is none.  I have sent 1/2 dozen emails in the last week trying to prepay my maintenance fee.  You never get a straight answer.  They won't release your weeks for deposit to Interval International unless the maintenance fees are paid.  They won't send an invoice for your 2009 maintenance fees until November 2009.  That doesn't help anyone who owns weeks early in the year.  Today, I called them four times and was still not able to talk about the problem to anyone.  I am only told that "nobody is here now".    They need to change their system for charging maintenance.  I want to give them money, and they won't take it!  A little frustrating....


----------



## gmarine (Jan 16, 2009)

iamasillyone said:


> I have owned two weeks pre-construction.  Great place, only complaint is the management's relationship with the owners.  Basically.... there is none.  I have sent 1/2 dozen emails in the last week trying to prepay my maintenance fee.  You never get a straight answer.  They won't release your weeks for deposit to Interval International unless the maintenance fees are paid.  They won't send an invoice for your 2009 maintenance fees until November 2009.  That doesn't help anyone who owns weeks early in the year.  Today, I called them four times and was still not able to talk about the problem to anyone.  I am only told that "nobody is here now".    They need to change their system for charging maintenance.  I want to give them money, and they won't take it!  A little frustrating....



I have never had a problem paying m-fees. 2009 fees are due in January of this year. I have pre-paid the year before several times.  What email address are you using?


----------



## iamasillyone (Jan 17, 2009)

fmarin@arubarenaissance.com and bvanromondt@arubarenaissance.com  Do you have any information that you can share?   Thanks


----------



## iamasillyone (Jan 17, 2009)

The bills go out in November and should be paid by December 31st as per your lease agreement, however since you need to use your upcoming weeks with Interval then I would suggest you pay in advance the amount of the current fee and the difference when due, thank you. 
You can always write to me and ask me what they are or go to the site at www.seaporttimeshare.com 

Best regards,



Brian van Romondt
Members Relation Manager
Renaissance Aruba Beach Resort & Casino
Phone: -297-583-6000
Mobile:-297-593-0200
Fax:        -297-523-6284
E-mail vr.realty@setarnet.aw


I asked him several times and still have not received an answer of who gets the payment information....It's a simple thing that I have been asking since January 8 with many emails....... poor customer service....


----------



## iamasillyone (Jan 17, 2009)

THIS WAS SENT JANUARY 14th.... I still have not heard from her.
Flavia,

I sent an email to you on January 8, 2009 requesting information on how I can quickly pay my maintenance fee for 2009 and have not heard from you.  I tried to deposit my two weeks with Interval International and they will not allow me to do so because the maintenance has not been paid.  I need to pay this by January 19th, and redo the deposit or they will consider it a late deposit.

I have never received an invoice from you regarding the maintenance.  Would you please let me know how I can pay this by email and the amount?

Thank you,

THIS WAS SENT JANUARY 8th

Hello Flavia, 

My husband and I are already making plans for  our 2009 vacation.  With this in mind, we are planning on depositing our  two weeks with Interval International.  In order to do so, I will need to  pay the maintenance fee for 2009.  

I want to pre-pay $1,200.00 for 2009 maintenance  fees for Suite XXX/ weeks XX & XX  using my credit card (or any amount that is due).  Would  you please advise me what I need to do?  Can I just send an email to  you? 

Thank you for any help that you can give  me. 

Best regards,


----------



## gmarine (Jan 17, 2009)

Those are the correct emails. Usually Flavia is fairly quick at responding. Brian is good but sometimes takes a while. I would call and ask to be transferred to accounting.


----------



## iamasillyone (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks for your help....


----------



## iamasillyone (Jan 19, 2009)

UPDATE:

Brian Van Romondt was a man of his word.  He forwarded the information to another person and the issue is resolved.

:whoopie:


----------



## mariacost (Jan 27, 2009)

How is this resort?  We are going to Aruba for the first time and wonder how this resort is?  We are exchanging our Tahiti Villiage in Las Vegas.  No one seems to ever comment on the Renaissance Aruba resort. How is the location?  I know it has the private island, but is the beach near the hotel nice?



ecwinch said:


> Just stayed at the Renaissance Aruba Resort/Ocean Suites and really liked the location and resort. Considering trying to buy a resale week, but after doing some research and looking at some posts in the archive, have become a little concerned about how the mixed timeshare/hotel resort operations.
> 
> In particular, I am concerned about the lack of a HOA or board, and how expense mgt and special assessments might work. Understand that there was a special assessment in the past for some roof work, and that they resort moved some owner units to reorganize the resort into hotel vs timeshare floors.
> 
> ...


----------



## musical2 (Jan 28, 2009)

I have owned there since 1992.  It was originally Harbourtown, then Sonesta, and now Renaissance.  It is a great resort.  The beach at the resort itself is not very good, but the private island is a major plus.  The beaches there are wonderful.  Just take the launch over there and relax.  

Unfortunately, I am thinking seriously about selling it because I just bought more DVC points and Marriott Ko Olina.  With those I don't know when I'll find the time to use it anymore.

Bart


----------



## gresmi (Jan 28, 2009)

musical2 said:


> I have owned there since 1992.  It was originally Harbourtown, then Sonesta, and now Renaissance.  It is a great resort.  The beach at the resort itself is not very good, but the private island is a major plus.  The beaches there are wonderful.  Just take the launch over there and relax.
> 
> Unfortunately, I am thinking seriously about selling it because I just bought more DVC points and Marriott Ko Olina.  With those I don't know when I'll find the time to use it anymore.
> 
> Bart



Yeah, beach isn't all that great and the mf's are a little stiff for a 1 banger. But, that private island is a big plus. Went over there one year with Fletch and his wife and kids and had a blast. The kids wore me out snorkeling, beach volleyball, you name it. Anybody remember Fletch?? Have a great time!


----------



## krafty (Feb 8, 2009)

*I remember Fletch............I think*

if he was posting in the late 90's.  He, if it was him, was looking at purchasing in S. Africa.  Great prices and great trades!!  Or was it Pug??
I joined the board around 1996-97.  Left the board for a while and now back in looking for info on TS.
We do own at the Ren.  Have been vacationing there since 1996 and bought from friends about 8 years ago.  Anyway, we love the Ren. because of the location, friends that we have met over the years, our ocean front units, etc.
Just about everyone that comes to Aruba loves Aruba.  And wants to come back!!
Karen/Massachusetts






gresmi said:


> Yeah, beach isn't all that great and the mf's are a little stiff for a 1 banger. But, that private island is a big plus. Went over there one year with Fletch and his wife and kids and had a blast. The kids wore me out snorkeling, beach volleyball, you name it. Anybody remember Fletch?? Have a great time!


----------



## gresmi (Feb 8, 2009)

Yes, he was already here when I was turned on to TUG back in '96 or '97. Fletch, Fern, Ken Hodl and several others who recently retired were who I gleaned a great deal of information from. These folks were always willing to share information and were a great asset for me when I was first learning the ropes. Several years later it felt like the board had gotten a little catty and me-me-me-ish, so I stopped visiting. However, I do feel that it's getting back to its roots now, kind of how the internet was originally envisioned by its creators - the free sharing of information and mutual education. And that's a good thing..  I see there are now others who have picked up the early folks swords and are very generous with their help and advice.


----------

